# Question about Stockholm, Sweden.



## Mark D. Chapman (Mar 5, 2018)

I bought a ticket arriving into Stockholm on a Sunday. Is that a bad day to get accomodation and everything else? I suspect most Hostels or Hotels and markets are closed. I think it´s the worst day of the week to get to a new place but I don´t really know since I´ve never been to Scandinavia before. Thank you


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Contact a hotel in your price range and ask them.


----------



## EdinZ (1 mo ago)

Though this post is old its still relevant: On Sundays malls and shops are closed, but hotels works as normal in Sweden every day of the year.


----------

